# Wood that darkens with age?



## renowb (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a prospective customer looking for a pen with wood that darkens with age. This will be without a CA finish I assume. Anybody know of anything. She asked about Cherry.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 19, 2012)

Cocobolo does so I believe. I don't know about Cherry.

David


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Cocobolo and  Bois de Rose come to mind. Almost turn black

Cherry does darken, but how dark does she want it to get is the question.

Osage Orange turns from bright yellow to a deep brown.


----------



## renowb (Mar 19, 2012)

Cocobolo is so dark to begin with. I think she is looking for a lighter wood that will darken over time. Thanks for your reply.



HoratioHornblower said:


> Cocobolo does so I believe. I don't know about Cherry.
> 
> David


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 19, 2012)

purple heart and cedar (heart wood) will change from purple to brown


----------



## renowb (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm...I think Osage Orange might do the trick. Anybody have any to sell?




Russianwolf said:


> Cocobolo and Bois de Rose come to mind. Almost turn black
> 
> Cherry does darken, but how dark does she want it to get is the question.
> 
> Osage Orange turns from bright yellow to a deep brown.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a bowl blank...but I'm not parting with it.

I do have a couple jumbo Bois de Rose that I'd trade for something else if you're interested.


----------



## renowb (Mar 19, 2012)

What would you consider trading for? I have various blanks, wood, acrylic, etc.



The Penguin said:


> I have a bowl blank...but I'm not parting with it.
> 
> I do have a couple jumbo Bois de Rose that I'd trade for something else if you're interested.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 19, 2012)

dunno - I'll post a pic of the BdR when I get home.


----------



## Monty (Mar 19, 2012)

renowb said:


> Hmm...I think Osage Orange might do the trick. Anybody have any to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have some if you want to come down and pick it up.


----------



## renowb (Mar 19, 2012)

Man, Monty, you got me thinkin'. When would be a good time, if you are serious that is...



Monty said:


> renowb said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I think Osage Orange might do the trick. Anybody have any to sell?
> ...


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 19, 2012)

Padauk will go from bright orange to deep red, and Cherry does change nicely from a light color to that easily recognized reddish-brown. Those are some of the more noticeable color changes you'll see, but just about every wood darkens with age. Even Pine will go a few shades darker.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 19, 2012)

Cherry, osage, alder mulberry, red cedar, and a large number of other woods darken when exposed to sunlight for an extended time (months to years).  It doesn't matter if they are coated with CA or other finishes, they will still darken.  There are UV resistant finishes that will slow down the darkening, but nothing will stop it.

Most light colored wood will "mellow" over time, meaning they will go from whitish to pale brownish


----------



## phocques (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely Cocobolo...hav one that I turned myself at least 6mths ago and use it regularly. The finish was simple wood-turners polish and the look of the wood now is a really nice dark brown, still with some of the original colour showing through. Also, plain Amboyna Burl - use only a finishing polish and it darkens very nicely.


----------



## louie68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Paduak turn from red brown to purple varies with different people skin.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 19, 2012)

Purple heart really is a shame...I have a perfectly made jewelry box of PH and wenge...the PH is almost brown now. Make sure it's a darkening wood rather than a color changing wood.


----------



## Padre (Mar 19, 2012)

Cherry darkens sweetly.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's the BdR I found in my stash


----------



## jd99 (Mar 20, 2012)

renowb said:


> Hmm...I think Osage Orange might do the trick. Anybody have any to sell?


I have 20 blanks coming in the mail, I will check when they were shipped today. Let me know if you need 1 or 2.

Just checked they went in the mail today.


----------



## carpblaster (Mar 20, 2012)

Osage Orange would be my choice, i got a long bow that is over 30 yrs old and was bright yellow when i had it made now it is dark brown with a tint of orangish in it, its a beautiful piece of wood,


----------



## leehljp (Mar 20, 2012)

I would go with Osage Orange or Cherry because they are easily available. Another wood not mentioned so far is mulberry. Mulberry will change from a teak (golden-like) color to an almost walnut color - in an unfinished state.


----------



## renowb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input. She decided on Cherry. But I have learned a lot and thank you very much for the answers! You guys are my encyclopedia of knowledge!


----------



## jeweler53 (Mar 28, 2012)

Brazilian cherry would be perfect. Light to medium brown when cut, darkens to deep red brown with age.

Dick


----------

